# نكت للمخطوبين والمتزوجين ........  اي خدمة



## marmora jesus (17 أغسطس 2009)

*مرة واحد ماشى مع خطيبته وآخر انسجام فقالها "عارفة إيه هو الحب وإيهالجواز؟" قالته "لا" قالها: "الحب زى النجوم الجميلة اللي في السماء" 
قالت له "طب والجواز؟" قالها:"دي البلاعة اللي وإحنا بنبص على النجوم بنقع فيها.." 


واحد نشر في إعلانات مبوبة :مطلوب زوجة!!! تاني يوم جاله 100 جواب فيهم نفس الرد: تاخد بتاعتي؟؟



مرة واحدة قالت لجوزها "إهدى حبيبى كدة وأرجع زى زمان"، الراجل طلقها و رجع لأيام العذوبية



واحد بيقول لمراته ... انا النهاردة عايز رومانسية فى البيت ... راحت الزوجة سألت امها : يعنى ايه رومانسية ؟؟ الام : مش عارفة بس احتياطى إنقعى الرز



مره واحده بتقول لجوزها "تصدق إن أنا كل يوم بحلم بيوم جوازنا" قالها 
"هى لسه الكوابيس دى بتجيلك؟" 



مرة حماة أرادت اختباره اجواز بناتها فاخذت الأول وعملت نفسها اتزحلقتفي البحر فنزل وراها وانقذها، تانى يوم وجد عربية بيجو ومكتوب عليها 
"هدية من حماتك" 

وفعلت نفس الشئ مع الثانى فاحضر لها الاسعاف ووجد فى تانى يوم عربية بيجو ونفس الرسالة، *
*أما الثالث فسبها تغرق، ففى اليومالتالى وجد عربية مرسيدس ومكتوب عليها "هدية من حماك" 



مرة واحدقال لصاحبه "عاوز أعمل لمراتي مفاجأةفى عيد جوازنا" صاحبهقالوا "هتعمل إيه؟" قالوا "هوديها الصين" قالوا "يا راجل فى عيدجوازكوا العاشر توديها الصين، أومال فى عيد جوازكوا الخمسة وعشرين هتعمل ايه؟" فقالوا 
"هروح اخدها" 


مرة اتنين لسة متجوزين جديد وخرجين ومشين على الكورنيش الزوج:شايفة القمر يا قمرايا الزوجة :شايف النيل يا منيل


مرة واحد مسطول رجع البيت وقعد يخبط على مراته ويقول "افتحي ياولية" فلما اتأخرت عليه راح ضرب صفيح الزبالة اللي قدام البيت برجله راحت خبطة في الحيطة ورجعت عورت رجليه، راح خبط تاني وقال "افتحي ياولية" فلما اتأخرت راح خبط الصفيحة تاني راحت رجعت وعورته في بطنة، كرر الموضوع تاني وضرب الصفيحة فطارت ووقعت على دماغة عورته فنادى على مراته قالها "افتحي ياولية الصفيحة هتموتني.." 

منقول*​


----------



## مريم12 (17 أغسطس 2009)

*ههههههههه
على كده بلاش جواز احسن
هههههههه
ميرررررررسى يا مرمورة
و ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## marmora jesus (17 أغسطس 2009)

مريم12 قال:


> *ههههههههه​*
> *على كده بلاش جواز احسن*
> *هههههههه*
> *ميرررررررسى يا مرمورة*
> ...


 

*لا لازم الجواز امال مين اللي هيطلع عينيهم يا مريم :t30:*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر*

*ربنا معاكي ويباركك*


----------



## Mary Gergees (18 أغسطس 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا مرمروره يا قمر 
ضحكتينى بجد
ربنا يعوضك ويفرح قلبك*


----------



## marmora jesus (18 أغسطس 2009)

mary gergees قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *ميرسى يا مرمروره يا قمر *
> *ضحكتينى بجد*
> *ربنا يعوضك ويفرح قلبك*


 

*طب اشكر ربنا اني كنت السبب في ضحكك بجد*

*ميرسي لمرورك الجميل يا قمر*

*ربنا معاكي ويباركك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 أغسطس 2009)

انا ولا ده 
ولا ده 
بس بجد جامدين 
ميرررررسى ليكى ​


----------



## youhnna (18 أغسطس 2009)

*هههههههههههههه
بجد نكت تضحك صح
بس
بس*


----------



## +Coptic+ (18 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا علي النصائح المهمة انا كده مرتاح لا خطوبة و لا زواج
ربنا يبارك حياتك و يحافظ عليكي*


----------



## marmora jesus (18 أغسطس 2009)

KOKOMAN قال:


> انا ولا ده
> 
> ولا ده
> بس بجد جامدين
> ...


 

*مش تقلق بكره هتبقي حاجة منهم بلاش تستعجل علي قدرك :t30:*

*ميرسي لمرورك يا كوكو*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## marmora jesus (18 أغسطس 2009)

youhnna قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> *بجد نكت تضحك صح*
> *بس*
> *بس*


 
*مانا بسيت من بدري*

*ميرسي لمرورك يا يوحنا *

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## marmora jesus (18 أغسطس 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *شكرا علي النصائح المهمة انا كده مرتاح لا خطوبة و لا زواج*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك و يحافظ عليكي*


 
*ده شر لابد منه يا ماجد يعني يومك هيجي هيجي*

*ميرسي لمرورك يا ماجد*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## abokaf2020 (18 أغسطس 2009)

وديه كانت اخر اللي اتجوزوا


----------



## marmora jesus (19 أغسطس 2009)

abokaf2020 قال:


> وديه كانت اخر اللي اتجوزوا


 

*ههههههههههههههههههههه*

*بس بيني وبينك الولاد يستاهلوا :t30:*

*ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر*

*ربنا معاكي ويباركك*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 أغسطس 2009)

هههههههههه

حلويين خالص يامرمورة 

ميرسى ياقمر ​


----------



## marmora jesus (20 أغسطس 2009)

coptic marmar قال:


> هههههههههه​
> 
> حلويين خالص يامرمورة ​
> ميرسى ياقمر ​


 

*ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر*

*ربنا معاكي ويباركك*


----------



## kalimooo (21 أغسطس 2009)

ههههههههههههههههه
موتيتا يا مرمورة

كل الشكر

هههههههههههههههه


----------



## marmora jesus (21 أغسطس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> موتيتا يا مرمورة
> 
> كل الشكر
> ...


 

*لا بعد الشر عليكم كلكم*

*ميرسي لمرورك يا كليمو*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (24 أغسطس 2009)

ميرسى ياقمر بجد ضحكتينى


----------



## dark_angel (24 أغسطس 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههه حلويين اوى النكت دول و لو ركزا شويه فى الموضوع هنلاقى اغلب المشاكل من الستات*​


----------



## marmora jesus (24 أغسطس 2009)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> ميرسى ياقمر بجد ضحكتينى


 

*انا تحت امرك يا قمر*

*ميرسي لمرورك جدا*

*ربنا معاكي ويباركك*


----------



## marmora jesus (24 أغسطس 2009)

dark_angel قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه حلويين اوى النكت دول و لو ركزا شويه فى الموضوع هنلاقى اغلب المشاكل من الستات*​


 
*ممكن برده بس بيني وبينك كل الرجاله يستاهلوا :t30:*

*ميرسي لمرورك جدا*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## مفدى بدم ثمين (27 أغسطس 2009)

*صراحة النكت جامدةشكرا ليكى​*


----------



## marmora jesus (28 أغسطس 2009)

مفدى بدم ثمين قال:


> *صراحة النكت جامدةشكرا ليكى​*


 
*ميرسي لمرورك يا مفدي*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## johna&jesus (28 أغسطس 2009)

وهكذا يبقى حال المتزوجين 
مرسى​


----------



## marmora jesus (28 أغسطس 2009)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> وهكذا يبقى حال المتزوجين
> 
> 
> مرسى​


 

*هههههههههههههههههههههه*

*ميرسي لمرورك يا جون*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## said fared (28 أغسطس 2009)

هههههههههههههههههه
ميرررررررررررررررسي 
وبكره الصبح انشاء الله هتلاقي بيجو ومرسيدس وتوك توك لو حبيبت بس غرق ____________ وجزاك الله كل خير
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههه


----------



## marmora jesus (28 أغسطس 2009)

said fared قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> ميرررررررررررررررسي
> وبكره الصبح انشاء الله هتلاقي بيجو ومرسيدس وتوك توك لو حبيبت بس غرق ____________ وجزاك الله كل خير
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههه


 
*ميرسي لمرورك *

*ربنا معاك *


----------



## engy_love_jesus (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*ينهار اهى دى الرومانسية ولا بلاش 

اروح انقع المكرونة بقى ​*


----------



## Kiril (5 سبتمبر 2009)

تحفة يا مان


----------



## marmora jesus (5 سبتمبر 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *ينهار اهى دى الرومانسية ولا بلاش ​*
> 
> 
> _*اروح انقع المكرونة بقى *_​


 

*ههههههههههههههههه*

*ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر*

*ربنا معاكي ويباركك*


----------



## marmora jesus (5 سبتمبر 2009)

kiro_shohdy قال:


> تحفة يا مان


 

*ميرسي لمرورك كيرو*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## twety (7 سبتمبر 2009)

*فى نكته عجبتنى هبقى استخدمها*
*هههههههههههه*

*ميرسى ياشقاوة*


----------



## marmora jesus (9 سبتمبر 2009)

twety قال:


> *فى نكته عجبتنى هبقى استخدمها*
> *هههههههههههه*
> 
> *ميرسى ياشقاوة*


 

*ههههههههههههههههه*

*ربنا يكون في عونه بقي :t30:*

*ميرسي لمرورك يا هادية*

*ربنا معاكي ويباركك*


----------



## صغيرة الصقر (9 سبتمبر 2009)

بجد ربنا يبركك يامرمورة حية نكت جامدين خالص ربنا يبركك ويعطيكي سؤل قلبك 
ضحكتيني بجد شكرا


----------



## marmora jesus (9 سبتمبر 2009)

صغيرة الصقر قال:


> بجد ربنا يبركك يامرمورة حية نكت جامدين خالص ربنا يبركك ويعطيكي سؤل قلبك
> ضحكتيني بجد شكرا


 
*ميرسي ليكي يا قمر علي الكلام الجميل ده ولمرورك*

*ربنا معاكي ويباركك*


----------



## مرتد (28 سبتمبر 2009)

100100 هههههههههههههههههههههه اهو الواحد ميتجوزش احسن ملها  العزوبية


----------



## tasoni queena (1 أكتوبر 2009)

رائع يا  مرمورا


نكت جميلة​


----------



## النهيسى (1 أكتوبر 2009)

هههههههههههههه

منتهى الروعه شكرا جدا​


----------



## بنت كلوج (1 أكتوبر 2009)

نكت ممتازة 

بجد انا اتبسطت بعد النكت دى 

ياريت الأزواج ميشفو هاش 

أشكرك


----------



## marmora jesus (10 أكتوبر 2009)

مرتد قال:


> 100100 هههههههههههههههههههههه اهو الواحد ميتجوزش احسن ملها العزوبية


 
*كلهم بيقولوا كده في الاول بس :a63:*

*ميرسي لمرورك مرتد*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## marmora jesus (10 أكتوبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> رائع يا مرمورا​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر*

*ربنا معاكي ويباركك*


----------



## marmora jesus (10 أكتوبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> هههههههههههههه​
> 
> 
> 
> منتهى الروعه شكرا جدا​


 
*ميرسي لمرورك النهيسي*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## marmora jesus (10 أكتوبر 2009)

بنت كلوج قال:


> نكت ممتازة
> 
> بجد انا اتبسطت بعد النكت دى
> 
> ...


 
*الحمد لله اني قدرت اعمل حاجة اهو*

*كمان خلي بالك النكت دي من اللي بيعملوه الازواج في بعضهم يعني شافوا النكت او لا هتلاقي العمايل دي موجودة*

*ههههههههههههههههههه*

*ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر*

*ربنا معاكي ويباركك*


----------



## farou2 (11 أكتوبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههه حلوين تسلم ايدك​


----------



## marmora jesus (11 أكتوبر 2009)

farou2 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه حلوين تسلم ايدك​


 

*ميرسي لمرورك يا فاروق*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------

